# Mad Max wrist support



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

Mad Max wore this style of adjustable bracelet In his latest movie. I adapted it to serve as a wrist support. It features a Soloman Bar with Diamond Knot stoppers. Piney Creek


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

That is nice  I make mine with a two hole slide lock for easy adjustment


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I use a "slip on slip off" 5/8" nylon strap with adjustable buckle. It's not pretty or artsy craftsy but it works on all my frames and works super well. I just slip it over the pinkey tang into the finger groove at the butt of the handle, it stays there in the pinky groove. Good for those who live in nanny state venues where such things "may be" illegal or at least questioned by the overly zealous Legal Eagle types.


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

I like those, have you got a link to a tutorial Piney or CO? Got some paracord in yesterday to make tabs and wrap handles, I fancy giving one of these a go. Think I'd need a paracord needle though for these?


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

Go to YouTube and key in Mad Max bracelet by Weavers of Eternity. Piney Creek


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks Piney.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Here is my favorite video on how to make one


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey, I have had that book for a long time! Great stuff. Good post.


----------

